# linksys wag200g wont connect



## vietnow (Apr 16, 2007)

hi, im having trouble with my linksys wag200g, i connected it all up, the power,wireless,int port and dsl lights come on green but the internet led is red.
on the desktop its says that it is connected but i cant get online.
i've tried a couple of things like updating the firmware but nothing has worked so far, when checking the status it says that the interface is down.
sorry if this is a really trivial simple thing to resolve but i would apreciate your help :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you enter the configuration for the router and enter your account name/password?


----------



## vietnow (Apr 16, 2007)

im 99% sure the username/password is correct (i tried all that i could think of)
and in the setup manual it tells you the settings for the majority of isp's in the uk. so either my isp (bt) is the minority or its something else, i've heard a lot of stories about this router being difficult to set up and problems with the firmware too =/


----------



## vietnow (Apr 16, 2007)

also other pcs/laptops have no problem connecting to the router they just cant get online. im certain of the settings for my isp now, i checked them on my old router. (sry for the 2 posts)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

vietnow said:


> im 99% sure the username/password is correct (i tried all that i could think of)


HUH? Doesn't your ISP give you an account name/password for the ADSL account? That's the ONLY one that will work.


----------



## vietnow (Apr 16, 2007)

yes, but ive got a book with a load of passwords in so it could be 1 of a couple but ive tried them so 1 of them must have been right


----------

